

A python script to download lectures from Coursera.org - Nagol
https://github.com/LoganDing/Coursera.org-Downloader
Help you to download lectures (videos and slides) from Coursera.org, a free online education website which provides free Stanford, UCB, and UM courses.
======
Nagol
Anyone enrolled coursera's course, please feed back.

